# General Question



## newbie (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi,

I'm a complete dummy, so please keep that in mind! 

I have some old, hand-me-down equipment and am trying to set it up. Maybe you can tell me if it's possible...

I have a Harman/Kardon AV 335 receiver and sourround sound speakers. I have an old RCA TV that has a rg6 connection. I have cable and I've found that I can connect a TV to the wall outlet and get channels 1-100 (without the use of a cable TV box...I do have a cable TV receiver in one room). 

What do I need, if possible, to connect this TV to the audio receiver?

Thanks so much for any help you can give me!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Are there RCA audio ins/outs on the TV?


----------



## newbie (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks bambino!

There are 6 connections on the back of the TV in three rows:

first row: 4G6 coaxial cable hookup.
second row: (labeled *HIFI out*) red hookup (*R/MONO*) and yellow hookup (*LEFT*)
third row: (labeled *INPUT*) red hookup (*R/MONO*), white hookup (*LEFT*), and yellow hookup (*VIDEO*).

Thanks again!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

You can just use the RCA connectors from the TV out to the receiver in and that's it.

If you have a cable box, I would go with the audio outs (RCA) from the cable box instead.

Good luck and welcome to the Shack.


----------



## newbie (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks Anthony!

I'll give that a try.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

newbie said:


> Thanks bambino!
> 
> There are 6 connections on the back of the TV in three rows:
> 
> ...


Glad to help! let us know if you have success or need any guidance.:T


----------



## newbie (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks again all!

I've made connections from the output of the TV to the input of the receiver, but no sound yet. I have the connector type that has three leads: red/white/yellow. Is this the correct type? 

The only sound I can get from the two front speakers I've set up is when I select "FM" mode, and this is static.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Yep you have the right connector. I wonder if the connections on the TV are no good or possibly you have them hooked up to the input of the TV:dontknow:. or possibly the wrong inputs on the AVR try switching things around and double check everything, otherwise i'm at a loss. let me know what you come up with:T.


----------



## newbie (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks bambino.

I have the connectors running from the "HIFI out" of the TV to the Video 2 Audio/Video Inputs of the receiver. I've tried other video/audio inputs to the receiver but no luck. The manual suggests for a TV to use video 2.

Maybe this isn't possible??!!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

newbie said:


> Thanks bambino.
> 
> I have the connectors running from the "HIFI out" of the TV to the Video 2 Audio/Video Inputs of the receiver. I've tried other video/audio inputs to the receiver but no luck. The manual suggests for a TV to use video 2.
> 
> Maybe this isn't possible??!!


Are there any other outs on the TV? With this question i'm just checking, but do you have red as right out, white as left out and yellow as video out (from TV)? Maybe just double check again and try different ins on the amp and don't forget to change your input selector knob on the amp. There has to be a way otherwise something has got to be messed up, do you have any other sources (CD player or somthing) that you could check the inputs on the amp with? :scratch:


----------



## newbie (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks bambino.

No, there are only the connectors I mentioned in the past post (red R/MONO and yellow LEFT). Anthony mentioned that I can use the audio only so I don't even have the video connected to the receiver. 

I only have a DVR player to test this with and I set it up to the input of the receiver (digital) but get no sound from that either. 

I'll keep working on it, but don't want to spend a lot of time if it's not possible.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

How old is your amp? Maybe you have to setup the inputs on it. I know on my Denon you have to assign digital inputs. I find it very strange though that even with another source your still getting nothing.Does the other source have analog (RCA) outs, if so try those. Good luck friend. :sn:


----------



## newbie (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for much for your help guys! I finally got it working...just had to make an adjustment on the amplifier (from digital to analog). Works great for an old piece of equipment!!!

Thanks again!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Good deal i figuerd it had to be somthing like that.:sn:


----------

